# Getting a Little Down about Insurances..



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Getting papers ready for tax time and added up the health care cost for this year. Yes..I will realize that this is not nearly as much as some "older" homesteaders pay...but to us it's getting over the top for our income. Total close to $6000 !! Husband works 2 days a week that keeps us in the union health plan which is excellent but this last year he is required to pay a small amount for himself and a bit more for me. Total a month there is $482. Does include dental, eyeglasses, and co-pay on doctors visits and medications. When we were a young family we paid nothing for our health care..but that was in the good old union strong days..He also pays $112 a month for medicare and I will get that in another 2 years for myself. I am thinking by then we will only be able to keep the medicare and have no supplement. Just had an increase in county and RE taxes and I won't begin on the house insurance and car insurance cost. Sorry this is so long...but feeling the pinch really really bad lately...


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I pay over $400 a month for my family. The order of my bills is food, mortgage, health insurance and gasoline. I have maybe $150 left over from my take home pay, so I have a second job. I work for a local government and it used to be that the pay was never that great but the benefits were solid. Now neither are that great. I know people in private industry who make more money and pay far less in benefits. But God provides, so I try to take heart in that.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I've had to pay my own health ins since I was 18, am mid-50's now. It got expensive when I turned 50, (Blue Cross) so I have a $5000 deductible. I'm working but don't earn much. Almost never go to the dr.; everything I have is "pre-existing"! Blue X doesn't cover eyes, teeth or ears; just like Medicare! But my heart goes out to family households where the prices are astronomical. I found a clinic 20 miles from here that ran about $3K of blood tests last summer that I need for the pre-existings, for $62. Hadn't done those tests for a decade, and wasn't feeling so great, so it was a god-send. 

The more local community clinic won't see anyone that deosn't work 40 hours under one roof. When I first found this clinic I thought it'd be part of the answer, but I had 5 p-t jobs that year, so it was a no-go. Everyone, keep looking! I only found the first clinic mentioned because there was an article in the paper that said there was a renovated clinic for farm workers. I followed up and called the clinic, and they said they were open to all.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

After the modern medical establishment trying to kill me a couple of times, I now parlay that money into good quality food, herbal supplements and twice a year trips to go see my Naturopath. I know most of you wouldn't consider this, but just think if you put that $482 per month into maintaining or gaining good health instead of as a safety net against something catastrophic happening. 

Health care in this country has gone off the deep end. When I'm in Mexico I see an Internist that is also a certified cardiac surgeon for $30US per office visit. He is the best doctor in the area and we often visit for at least an hour when I go to see him. Medical tests are similarly reasonable. Had a chest x-ray and ultra-sound of my kidneys in a VERY nice facility with lots of personal attention for about $70US total. Why in the world is medical care so blasted expensive here???


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I now pay $909.00 a month for coverage. The plan is exactly the same I had when employed. It's $200 a month more than I paid while working.

Daniel


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Health ins for DW and I is now almost $900 per month. And this is with a 50% employer subsidy! I'm 59, and DW is 61. I guesstimated that our ins will be $1550/month by the time we reach Medicare age.

Gonna be tough for sure.

B


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I just learned that some companies, in some states, are able to offer high deductible supplements. An agent told me he quoted $125 for the regular supplement, $45 for a high deductible ($2000) supp. I would be sure to compare all quirks, including maximum out of pocket cost.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

TxMex, according to one of our local doctors, who does public service announcements, the answers are: malpractice insurance, government regulation, and insurance regulation. He claims a doctor spends more than 50% of his time doing paperwork...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep, attorneys are a big problem with this country. Sigh.

OMG $1,000 per month for health insurance??!! Heck, wouldn't it be cheaper to just pay for your own medical? I'm tellin ya....find yourself a good naturopath and focus on gaining health rather than treating symptoms and making the pharmaceutical companies richer. You'll feel better too. $1000 per month....oh wow....I just can't imagine.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Our $900/month cost is for both DW and I. Keep in mind that our premium cost represents 50% of the total ins cost. The total cost is between $1700 and $1800 per month, since it is subsidized by my old employer.

It is really good insurance, but that premium really bites each month. As for going without ins, that's just crazy. It's all about risk, ...... who is going to have that burden, ......and how much money does that risk represent.

In 2010, I was diagnosed with a very aggressive form of prostate cancer. The cost of treating me has now exceeded $75,000. (and that is for "in-network" providers. Without ins, they will charge you the "book" price for everything!) That $75,000 represents about 14 years worth of premiums

Do the math on this scenario.

B


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Health insurance is a big budget killer but noticing that homeowners insurance is getting high too. Was told by the company that they are not "legally" able to under insure a home with or without a mortgage holder. So if I only want 80,000 on my home not allowed..have to go with what..they..say. It's the total sum of it all that is becoming a burden for most, I feel. Have learned to juggle very well in the last couple of years..but getting tired of the whole circus..


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok so I just read this. My Dr is payed $50 per month and I see him as needed without sending money to the insurance company. Dr Roland Stewart Ft Smith Ar. He is like the one Tx Mex describes in Mexico. After the Quintuple bypass I learned a lot about what I was paying for.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While some seem to be recommending stop paying for health insurance I sure in HE77 would not do that.

My brother in law a health nut went to a clinic in town the Friday before labor day. He couldn't seem to stop sweating and had a small bit of numbnes in his left hand fingers. A huge bill was the results after his health insurance paid what they pay.
He was stablized then loaded in an amblance for a 30 mile ride to the nearest hospital another huge bill the health insurance didn't cover.
At the hospital they made the call he was to bad off for them to handle so they loaded him in a chopper for a ride to U of M hospital in Ann Arbor. another bill the health insurance didn't cover but cheaper than the amblance ride.
Saturday Morning on the table for a triple by pass he died, but the doctor was able to bring him back and finished the by pass. The bill was enough to choke a horse, goat, and a mule.
My brother in law who turned 60 during the hospital stay and was planning on returing in a couple years now has a morage on his house and land bigger than when he bought the place, all his savings are gone as is his 401K they had to cash in and he still has to make payments to the U of M hospital every month till he does indeed die. He still owes them nearly $200,000.

If he wouldn't have had some health insurance the bills all added up to 1.5 million.

 Al


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

More people are turning to so called catastrophic health insurance plans 
during these times of reduced incomes and rising health ins. costs. Not for everyone but
something to consider.
Here is a rundown of catastrophic health ins , pros and cons.

http://www.insurance.com/health-insurance/coverage/pros-and-cons-of-catastrophic-health-insurance.aspx


----------

